# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  Why on earth did you close my thread and banned me?!

## Obamer

Hi, an hour ago I started a thread in the community cafe and I got my thread canceled and I got banned!!!!!!

My username is: gucko

I can't login now with that username. Surprisingly I didn't do anything wrong!!!!!

I got this message: "Dear Gucko,

You have received an infraction at Ubuntu Forums.

Reason: Spammed Advertisements
-------
Spam
-------"

Surprisingly a  moderator checked the post and even contributed in the thread and didn't say anything about a spam or anything else!!!!!!!!! This is insane and drives my completely crazy. Why on earth did the other moderator do that?

The post was completely useful for everyone and didn't have spams!! 

Please I want an explanation.

----------


## frodon

For the admins :
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...58#post7600058

----------


## Obamer

The post was so useful in many aspects. I didn't know how to survive from such a situation and sometimes we stuck in freezes situations like that and we really have to know how to solve it.

Another aspect could be to solve this problem in the operating system because I posted the code for everyone (as requested by a moderator, but I didn't want to. I only wanted to post it to a moderator) so developers can enhance the operating system and discuss such issues.

I don't know why that moderator did that to me, I can't find any spam or advertisement in the thread!

Thanks in advance.

----------


## KiwiNZ

Posting code like that on a Support Forum is not acceptable.

----------


## Obamer

But I posted the code in the Cafe forum, I'm not sure if you are talking about ubuntuforums in general or about a specific forum. 

But again, I didn't post the code unless a moderator "asked" me to do so! This is what drives me crazy!! 

At least you shouldn't have banned me, you could have simply removed the thread, right? I got a permission from a moderator, so why to ban me?

Another thing, where should I post code like this? In the Development & Programming forums?

----------


## KiwiNZ

The whole of UF is a Support Forum . That is why we exist.

I see no consent from staff to post your code . I see a request from staff to post the unlock code.

Your posting wholly inappropriate for anywhere on Ubuntu Forums. Your first post is a post sending code to damage users system, that is spam.

----------


## Obamer

"I see no consent from staff to post your code . I see a request from staff to post the unlock code."

What unlock code? There's only one code were requested which was the app code. 

When I started the thread I posted only the app and asked the people just to help to find a solution to survive from such a freeze. Then after a while all users demanded the code of the app so they can be sure that the app isn't a virus or anything harmful. I told them that I'll post the code only for a moderator, then a moderator posted a reply ordering me to post the code. After that I EDITED my first post and put the code there. I did post it because he told me to do. Since then everyone became happy and liked the thread.

Can you see the right situation now? I hope you understood it correctly now and I hope you release my username.

----------


## Obamer

As I remember the moderator who asked me to post the code said: "Please post the code so everyone can preview it. Thanks"

right?

----------


## Obamer

Seems that *KiwiNZ* is a bit busy, can any other admin discuss this issue with me please? I want to come back to the forums.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

I could not see where a moderator asked you to post that bit of code.

At any rate, let us see if we can come to an agreement and move forward.

These forums are for technical support of Ubuntu. We do not support cracking. Yes the line between legitimate , grey hat, and black hat is indistinct at times, the tools are not bad, it is their misuse which is bad.

We ask you NOT to post malignant code on these forms, including "proof of concept" types of posts, such as the one that resulted in your ban. We feel this is inappropriate as we have  a large number of new users and there are better, more appropriate sites for white/grey/black hat kinds of activity.

Our policy is stated here: 

http://ubuntuforums.org/announcement.php?a=54

I know it is a large forum and you may not have seen that announcement.

If we can agree to those terms, then I suggest you continue in these forum with your new user name, "Obamer".

----------


## bodhi.zazen

Ah I see now where you were asked to post the code and how that caused confusion.

For the rest of the staff :

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...9&postcount=18

My offer still stands (assuming it is acceptable to KiwiNZ) and I am sorry for the confusion and mixed messages you received.

The "take home message" is, as stated above, please do not post those types of "proof of concept" types of threads / code on these forums, use a more appropriate venue (personal blog / grey hat site / etc).

----------


## KiwiNZ

I believe there is no place for such code or similar on these Forums. We have many visitors that are not Computer savvy, that is life on an official support site.

There is a myriad of other sites where enthusiast can play such games.

I closed it and jailed it for that reason.

I am willing to go along with bodhi's offer

----------


## Obamer

Thanks for your nice posts guys. This is exactly what I expected to get from professionals. Now I understand the reason of banning me and understood your point of view.

I really felt I did something wrong when someone posted that he saved the code and asked me about tutorials to learn Java. I found that I didn't REALLY benifit the community because I just released a code that could be a dangerous virus!!!
Really it's easy for a good Java programmer now just to include some kind of malicous code inside the do{} block and the user can't do anything because the system is frozen!! Oh god what was I thinking when I posted that!!

But I still have two demands please:
1- Please I want to use my old user name "Gucko".
2- How can I tell Canonical about the issue I discovered? I'll certainly post this issue on my blog, but I want to make Ubuntu [and other disributions] developers aware of this problem. If you can only tell me the way to contact Canonical team so I can provide them with a link to my blog to see this issue.

Regards.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Thanks for your nice posts guys. This is exactly what I expected to get from professionals. Now I understand the reason of banning me and understood your point of view.
> 
> I really felt I did something wrong when someone posted that he saved the code and asked me about tutorials to learn Java. I found that I didn't REALLY benifit the community because I just released a code that could be a dangerous virus!!!
> Really it's easy for a good Java programmer now just to include some kind of malicous code inside the do{} block and the user can't do anything because the system is frozen!! Oh god what was I thinking when I posted that!!
> 
> But I still have two demands please:
> 1- Please I want to use my old user name "Gucko".


I will defer to KiwiNZ on that one. My opinion is that what you did was a serious problem and I do not see reversing the 15 point infraction. Normally when one is banned it is the person who is banned so I see allowing you to continue with a new nick, "Obamer", which you chose, as what I feel is a reasonable compromise.

So I am personally unwilling to reverse the infraction to the "Gucko" account, but I do not oppose KiwiNZ or another admin doing so.




> 2- How can I tell Canonical about the issue I discovered? I'll certainly post this issue on my blog, but I want to make Ubuntu [and other disributions] developers aware of this problem. If you can only tell me the way to contact Canonical team so I can provide them with a link to my blog to see this issue.
> 
> Regards.


Normally one would file a bug report, there is an option to mark it as a security flaw. Since browsers (firefox, Opera, etc) and Java script are not maintained by Canonical this should probably should be reported "upstream" ie to Mozilla.

How to file a bug report

----------


## Obamer

OK thanks but I hope KiwiNZ can understand my situation and remove the infraction  :Sad: 

BTW it was Java and not Javascript so Mozilla isn't involved.

Regards

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> BTW it was Java and not Javascript so Mozilla isn't involved.
> 
> Regards


Ah my mistake then but you get the idea (re bug reports).

----------


## Obamer

I can't post from this username also  :Sad:

----------


## Obamer

What's wrong?

----------


## bodhi.zazen

This account shared an IP with a user who has been banned and has been placed on moderation.

Considering the fact that you did post malignant code and behaviour of said banned user (and the history of said user to create multiple accounts), this seems reasonable to me.

I do not mean to presume you are guilty.

After your posts are reviewed by the staff they will appear on the forums. If you can show us that you are going to post in a reasonable way I will reverse the moderation.

Please come back in 1-2 weeks so we may review your posting style.

----------


## Obamer

What's the username of that account? Do you mean Gucko?

Can I come back here after a month and ask you to unban my usernamer Gucko?

----------


## bodhi.zazen

This is a forum where you discuss your account with the admins.

I am sorry we do not discuss the accounts of others here.

Your previous user name has been banned for the reasons given previously. No admin seems willing to reverse that although we are willing to allow this account.

I think it is time to move on.

----------


## matthew

And now, you have used two other accounts to post. I have banned them all, as well as this one. We don't appreciate it when people pretend to dialogue with us in good faith while continuing to break the same rules. Goodbye.

----------

